# The game you beat alot



## Technik (Aug 21, 2009)

You know theres always that one game that you play alot and beat alot. And lets share that.

For me its Mario and luigi partners in time and when i was about 5 it was pokemon yellow.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 21, 2009)

goldensun and pokemon ruby and emerald


----------



## jabmaster2 (Aug 21, 2009)

SOnic the hedgehog 3 attached sonic and knuckles. I use to beat that game like 3 times a week for like a year. Parasite eve for psx I beat it probably 20 to 30 times. Metal gear solid for psx beat it 3 times in one day


----------



## Forstride (Aug 21, 2009)

Banjo-Kazooie and Resident Evil 4.


----------



## Quanno (Aug 21, 2009)

zelda ocarina of time. golden sun 1 and 2 (and maybe even 3), super mario 64 and super mario world (with my dad, and yes, all the levels)


----------



## jan777 (Aug 21, 2009)

SUPER MARIO BROTHERS

with different shortcuts, done with luigi, done with or without 100 lives..and so on


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 21, 2009)

Super Mario 64 DS and Metroid Prime Hunters (and Metroid Prime Pinball, when I'm paying attention)


----------



## personager (Aug 21, 2009)

Starfox 64 and Pokemon Blue


----------



## ninchya (Aug 21, 2009)

disgaea ds and fire emblem gba like 5 times and shadow dragon 2


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 21, 2009)

Pokemon Red and Ruby version, Quantum Redshift, Halo 1/2.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 21, 2009)

Pokemon Red, Blue and Yellow back in my younger days.

I beat those damn games over and over and over again...


----------



## triassic911 (Aug 21, 2009)

All pokemon games & GTA games.


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 22, 2009)

LOZ games, Pokemon games, Devil May Cry games, Resident Evil games.

I must have completed RE4 about 30 times now.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 22, 2009)

Pokemon r/b/y, and Eternal Darkness


----------



## anaxs (Aug 22, 2009)

pkmn emerald/leaf green
n now its lu minous arc and assasins creed on ps3


----------



## logical thinker (Aug 22, 2009)

Ace Combat series - on all difficulties.
Streets of Rage 2 (Genesis) - sometimes with my brother.
Twisted Metal 2 (PS) - on hard, with my brother.


----------



## Zalda (Aug 22, 2009)

Pokemon Silver about 15 times.
Pokemon Gold about 5 times.
Pokemon Yellow about 3 times.

Else, Call of Duty series, all the games on the PC, beaten at least 3 times.


----------



## emupaul (Aug 22, 2009)

sotn + other classics in the series 1-3 including simons quest.
super metroid + classic
fft
ff3
dr mario (However endless)
wild arms 1
ogre battle   fifth episode
orge battle   seventh episode
super mario rpg
super mario world + all stars (smb1 lost levels in particular, also looks nice with snes style graphics)
super contra alien wars + classic
phanlanx
diablo playstation


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 22, 2009)

Also, I beat the shit out of Super Mario Land (Gameboy, I had 2 cartridges of it :3).


----------



## ca_michelbach (Aug 22, 2009)

No More Heroes...no matter how many times I complete it still keeps its appeal


----------



## Satangel (Aug 22, 2009)

Pokemon Silver about 15 times.
For the rest Yellow, Gold and Crystal around 5 times each.

And ofcourse the Call of Duty series, all the games on the PC, beaten at least 3 times each.


----------



## supermodchips (Aug 22, 2009)

Golden Sun, Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga, Resident Evil 4, Star Fox Adventures and Medabots for the GBA.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Aug 23, 2009)

Pokemon Blue, Pokemon Fire Red, Zelda-Link To the Past, Pokemon Pearl, Advance Wars 1&2 and Fire Emblem.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 24, 2009)

sonic 2 and sonic 3 and knuckles, super mario bros, kirby's dream land on the old gameboy, killer instinct on the old gameboy, street fighter alpha 3, street fighter 2, link's awakening on the old gameboy.

parasite eve 2, i completed it like 5 times already, i love that game, resident evil 5 i have everything unlocked, even the figurines and every weapon infinite, resident evil remake, i completed that a few times because you can unlock so much stuff in the game.

zelda ocarina of time, tetris in B mode if anyone knows what i mean.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh i used to beat sonic 2 all the time, ive beat Shining Force for the Genesis about 7 or 8 times and Crash Team Racing like 5 or 6 times too.


----------



## pasc (Aug 26, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts Chain of Memories and Megaman Battle Network 4.

If you count double replays I'll also count Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Ring of Fate and KH 358/2.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 27, 2009)

pokemon emerald,leafgreen/fire red, and diamond/pearl. all of those games i beat at least 5 times,with all of the pokemon and completed pokedex. but that was in the past, nowadays, its TWEWY,beaten 6 tims(and still going), New SMB(beaten 4 times),and thats just about it. all of the rest i have only beaton once..


----------



## nightking (Aug 28, 2009)

Nintendo 64- The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time Gold Cartridge Edition


----------



## metalmouth647 (Aug 30, 2009)

Lets see now nearly all Pokemon, Final Fantasy 7 8 and 9, mario world.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 30, 2009)

no more heroes and all of the "tales of" games


----------



## Intimidator88 (Sep 1, 2009)

Super Mario Brothers 3
Super Mario RPG
Final Fantasy 8
Final Fantasy 10
Legend of Zelda OoT
Legend of Zelda Link To The Past


Those games i always least every now and then i wanna go back and beat for some reason heck atm i wanna go beat Oot and FF8 but i got a few 360 games i need to finish 1st xD


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 1, 2009)

The Legend of Zelda(NES)
Mike Tyson's Punch Out(NES)
Ninja Gaiden(NES)
Super Mario Bros(NES)
Super Mario Bros 2(NES)
Super Mario Bros 3(NES)
Legend of the Mystical Ninja(SNES)
The Legend of Zelda A Link To The Past(SNES)
Super Mario World(SNES)
Super Mario RPG(SNES)
The Legend of Zelda Link's Awakening(GB)
The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time(N64)
The Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask(N64)
Final Fantasy IX(PS)
Final Fantasy VII(PS)
Final Fantasy VIII(PS)
Resident Evil 2(PS)
Star Ocean Second Story(PS)
Final Fantasy X(PS2)
Star Ocean Till The End Of Time(PS2)
Ninja Gaiden(Xbox)
XIII(Xbox)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 2, 2009)

Terranigma. It's just sweet.


----------



## jazvdb (Sep 2, 2009)

i dont know, usually after i beat the game... i gets dusty


----------



## Maybe (Sep 3, 2009)

Tales of Symphonia 1
Final Fantasy 1, 5, 10, 12
Dragon Warrior Monsters 2
SMRPG
Original Mario and Mario 3
Paper Boy
Crash Bandicoot and Spyro series (PS1 days not the new crap ones)


----------



## Smash Br0 (Sep 19, 2009)

The single-player game I've played the most is probably Resident Evil 4; I've beaten that game at least ten times now.

The multiplayer game I play the most has to be Super Smash Bros. Brawl.


----------



## Eerpow (Sep 19, 2009)

Mystical Ninja 2 Starring Goemon (N64) and Megaman II (NES).
If you got a Nintendo 64, Mystical Ninja 2 Starring Goemon is a must own. Same goes with 1.
Megaman II is the first game I've owned along with punch-out and Super Mario Bros my dad bought them before I even got born, I tend to use Emulators to play it nowadays though.
So yup good games, I hope they translate the Goemon Game for the DS.


----------



## Taik (Sep 19, 2009)

When I was young I used to start again Pokémon Yellow/Blue/Red (one of the three) at LEAST once per week, for about a year and a half -__-
I once finished all three in a week =P


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 6, 2009)

megaman x, 
zelda a link to the past,  
zelda links awakening,
super mario bros 3
mystical ninjas starring goeman,


----------



## R2DJ (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll try to remember...

NES
TwinBee
The Goonies
Duck Hunt

PlayStation

Tombi 2
Metal Slug PSX
DDR 3rd Remix
Dancing Stage
Marvel vs Capcom
Marvel vs Street Fighter
Digimon Rumble Arena
Crash Bandicoot 2
Crash Bash
Crash Team Racing
Spyro 1 and 2 (I got a fake Spyro 3. Save file got deleted during the Sorcerer boss fight. I wasted my whole Christmas vacation playing that game, only to get deleted)

GameBoy
Pokemon Gold
Pokemon Blue
Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
Megaman Xtreme
Metroid 2: Return of Samus
Cool Ball


----------



## shito (Oct 6, 2009)

hmm, let's see
tetris (DS)
puyo puyo fever 2 (ps2/DS)
meteos (DS)
sonic adventure dx (pc)
tetris attack (snes)
sonic 2 (genesis)
outrun 2006 (ps2/pc)
kingdom hearts 2 (ps2)


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 6, 2009)

H.E.R.O.


----------



## dartdude6 (Oct 6, 2009)

Paper Mario for N64. I've beaten that game close to 15 times now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I've also beaten Tales of Symphonia a few times.


----------



## WildWon (Oct 6, 2009)

RE4 (GC) i had completed numerous times.
Marvel Vs. Capcom 2 (arcade & DC) more times than i can count. Working in an arcade helped w/ beating the arcade version over and over and over again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Link To The Past, Super Metroid, SF2, Mario series, Final Fantasy 2(us), Earthbound. So many replayed memories.

Hmm... now that i look at it, thats a lot of Snes games, mainly. Yea, that was the last system i owned for which i TRULY cherished the games. (young, parents purchased, no REAL piracy for home systems at that point. Ahh, those were the days heh)

EDIT: oh, and there's TONS for the Nes that i'll go back and breeze through now. OH. Deja Vu for the Nes. That one, i could have very well beaten more than any other. Back in the Nes days, too


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 6, 2009)

Chrono Trigger. I make it a point to play through it at least once a year. Oddly enough, although it has multiple endings, I always find myself playing through it the same way and getting the same ending. I just prefer that series of events, I suppose.


----------



## razorback78 (Oct 7, 2009)

megaman series
super mario brothers series
street fighter releases
contra series

but presently there is one game right now that i beat a lot. mario kart wii or ds.


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Oct 17, 2009)

Castle Crashers all the way


----------



## BilliePop (Oct 17, 2009)

-Pokemon Snap
-Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure
-Legend of Mana
-Sonic Adventure
-Sonic Adventure 2
-Super Mario 64 (Only because my younger brother would constantly delete my damn file. >:-( Ass.)

I used to enjoy those games a lot when I was younger. Specially Legend of Mana and Rhapsody. I didn't have too many games to choose from back then, so I'd play them a lot.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 17, 2009)

I have finished Golden Sun: The Lost Age and Resident Evil 4 more times than I can count.


----------



## Soulshine (Oct 17, 2009)

SUPERMARIO!
Goldensun
The Legend of Zelda ( GBA )


----------



## Shinryuji (Oct 19, 2009)

For me, my most played games will always be...
Pokemon.
Golden Sun.
The Megaman BattleNetwork series and...
Tales of Symphonia! (I seriously played this game to death. Collette on 1hp, poisoned, killing Abysson anyone? It took me about four hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Raika (Oct 19, 2009)

Pokemon FireRed (GBA)... Completed Kanto Pokedex and traded lots of legendaries from other regions and breeded lots of starters.
Motor Storm Arctic Edge (PSP) Can't stop playing it.


----------



## nico445 (Oct 19, 2009)

bioshock beated it like 10 times.
had alot of hours on pokemon ruby/saphire/emerald


----------



## Raiser (Oct 19, 2009)

Final Fantasy IX
Final Fantasy X

My brother and beat them at LEAST 10 times each.

Resident Evil 4- 4-5ish times maybe
SUPER MARIO SERIES- YEH!


----------



## nagnose (Oct 19, 2009)

super mario world


----------



## psssycho (Nov 2, 2009)

Zelda A link to the past (10 times)
super Mario bros 2 (10 times)
Donkey kong Country serie (5 times each)
Final Fantasy Mystic quest (3 times)

I was a big Snes Player...!!!


----------



## Gluupor (Nov 2, 2009)

jazvdb said:
			
		

> i dont know, usually after i beat the game... i gets dusty



this

and i found out i prefer MMOs over any single player game (unless its awesome like Fallout 3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... its collecting dust after i hit level cap tho ....)


fly safe


----------



## prowler (Nov 5, 2009)

when i was young this


Spoiler











and now i over play


Spoiler











oh crap, and how could i forget


Spoiler


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 5, 2009)

Gluupor said:
			
		

> jazvdb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go buy/yarr Borderlands then! You are gonna love it!

The game I beat a lot, is Super Mario World, on my Snes, I just love that game.
Also, Pokémon Silver and emerald.

And Zelda OoT.


----------



## mcboom (Nov 5, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> oh crap, and how could i forget
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I also overplayed that game Xenosaga FTW!!!!


----------



## prowler (Nov 5, 2009)

mcboom said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mcboom (Nov 5, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> mcboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that scene that was one of the best FMVs in the game

this is one of the funnies parts of xenosaga IMO, it sucks that they changed chaos's voice in the later games, I prefer his voice in xenosaga 1


----------



## prowler (Nov 5, 2009)

mcboom said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love KOS-MOS, so serious but funny XD


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 5, 2009)

Well congrats to you people, I can't remember a time where I beaten the game more than 5 times. 

For starters it got to be Sonic 1, (I never beaten Sonic 2 when I was a child), Sonic 3. Sonic R (PC version) Doom (PC and GBA port), Doom 2 (PC and GBA port), Jazz Jackrabbit 2 (PC), Donkey Kong 64, Super Mario 64, Sonic Advance 2, Sonic Battle, Sonic 3D:Blast, somewhere around the DS...

Sonic Rush, Bleach: Dead Souls, Summon Nights: Twin Age, and JUS (twice in Jap and final one in English)


----------



## Tokiopop (Nov 5, 2009)

Game I've been beating a lot recently is Star Fox.

And can you please not keep quoting large crap like images and videos? It takes fucking ages to scroll down.


----------



## geminisama (Nov 5, 2009)

The games I've beaten most in my life?

Shining Force
Shining Force 2
Sonic 3 w/ Knuckles expansion
Pokemon Blue Version
Pokemon Gold Version
Golden Sun
Golden Sun 2
Chrono Trigger
Parasite Eve
Earthbound


----------



## RebelX (Nov 6, 2009)

Deus Ex, and the Jak and Daxter series.


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

I only beat games once, once I beat a game I will never go back to it again.
And I've beaten lots of games, mainly games for the GBA, DS and PSP.


----------



## Ndzy (Nov 12, 2009)

Mega Man 1-2 - More times than I can remember, MM2 most tho.
Mega Man 9 - Cleared it a bunch of times when it first came out.
Contra - Around 20 times+
Bucky O'Hare - Same as Contra.
Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon - Prolly around 5+ times.
Zelda Ocarina of Time - Cleared a bunch of times back in the day.
Golden Sun - 5+

New games I tend to play through once, but I guess New Super Mario Bros Wii. will probably be played more than a couple of times, multiplayer


----------



## ranglechen (Nov 22, 2009)

ya, new super mario bros, definitely


----------



## Arwen20 (Nov 22, 2009)

Starfox for Nintendo 64. I don't know how many times I beat this game, but it was at least 20.


----------



## razorback78 (Nov 22, 2009)

ranglechen said:
			
		

> ya, new super mario bros, definitely


ya same here.


----------



## tyberiyan1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmm...I'd have to think...

Command and Conquer Tiberian Sun- 3 times on both GDI and NOD(I love this game so much)

Tiberian Sun Firestorm -10 times

Ocarina of Time - 5 times

Ocarina of Time:Masterquest- I got all the way to Ganon's castle, then I got stuck. I haven't touched it since.

Red Alert 2-Twice on both campaigns

Mario and Luigi Superstar Sega- 3 times

Pokemon Red-2 times

Advance Wars- 2 times

Pikmin- 3 times


----------



## gigitao (Nov 30, 2009)

World of Warcraft.


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 30, 2009)

not sure you guys heard of these games

Kunio dodgeball for nes platform
Sumo for nes platform


----------



## raing3 (Nov 30, 2009)

I've played NFS MW on PSP heaps of times and I just keep starting again for some reason... ah... because I keep deleting all my saves accidentally.


----------



## Ndzy (Nov 30, 2009)

gigitao said:
			
		

> World of Warcraft.


How can you beat an endless game?


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 30, 2009)

grandia 2 on PC
chrono trigger SNES

FF6 (near completion 10 times, darn the FF6 affinity with blue screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## C175R (Nov 30, 2009)

All pokemon and all Tales series. those are the BEST!


----------



## Fluto (Nov 30, 2009)

most pokemon games 9 excluding ranger and dash and pinball and ...
mario and luigi 1/2
kingdom hearts 1


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 30, 2009)

years ago, i finished golden sun once every 2 days for about 2 months... i was rather bored at that time


----------



## Ame16787 (Nov 30, 2009)

re4, ocarina of  time and last but not least the glorious goldeneye (can't even remember how many times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 1, 2009)

recently, NSMB of course


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 1, 2009)

Mass Effect. Just finished my third Soldier run and now moving onto an Adept run.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 1, 2009)

Devil May Cry 1,2,3 and 4. (i can never decide which to stick with, finished them all about 20 times cept 4, finished that about 10.)
Final Fantasy VIII, IX and X.
and Pokemon gamez.

- VV


----------



## Range-TE (Dec 1, 2009)

N+ , NSMB, SMB3, SMW, S3&K, SADX, SW:BF2, TLOZ : LA

yay for abbreviations  !


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 6, 2009)

completed Ocarina of Time twice, tried the Master Quest, got as far as the fire temple, and was like ok, i submit


----------



## nutella (Dec 7, 2009)

super metroid


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 7, 2009)

When I was a little kid, my I'd get really nervous during the final boss of Super Mario 64 (the dreaded RaInBoW BoWsEr!), and when I finally beat it, I was so proud of myself. SO from that point on, that was the game I'd beat over and over just to make myself feel like a six year-old badass.


----------



## KDH (Dec 7, 2009)

Star Wars: Knights of the old Republic I & II
Mass Effect
Second Sight
Portal
Twilight Princess
Prince of Persia Trilogy (Sands of Time, Warrior Within, Two Thrones)

I rarely play through games more than once. In fact I have a nasty habit of leaving them unfinished. Multiple times. Usually for no reason.

EDIT: And of course now that I've posted this, I want to go and play one of them.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 7, 2009)

Games I've beaten many, many times, you ask?

- Streets Of Rage 1+2. I love these games. No better stress relief than throwing a shell-suited chav through a phone booth then smashing him in the face with an iron bar. Class.
- The 2D sonic games, and occasionally the Sonic Adventure twins.
- Star Fox 64. Or 'Lylat Wars' as it is over here. I've beaten this game so many times I can fly most of the levels blindfolded. Same goes for the original Starwing on SNES.
- Ace Combat Squadron Leader. Actually where I get my name from. My friend Amy assumed I chose the callsign Blaze for myself, and it kinda stuck. Great game. Nice to see a wingman who is actually useful in the form of Kei Nagase. Unlike certain frogs I could mention....God damn you Slippy...
- Aggressive Inline, Gamecube. I LOVE this game. great gameplay, great levels, great soundtrack, just great overall. Especially when I only paid a pound for it.
- Jelly Boy, SNES. Well, technically speaking I haven't beaten it yet. Stil trying after all these years. Every time I get close I lose my password sheet...
- Certain fan-made levels on LittleBig Planet I've finished several times. They were just so well made. Like the Star Wars themed level with Captain Kirk and Doctor McCoy in the background. Approach them and McCoy says 'Damn it, Jim, we're in the wrong movie!'. Now that was funny.
- Timesplitters 2.
- Final Fantasy 7. Finished that quite a few times. Same goes for many of the FF games.
- I finished Resident Evil 5 twice, but only because my nephew is hopeless so he had to get me to play it with him in co-op to see the ending. It was much easier once we restarted so I could use my own save data. A Magnum with infinite ammo makes the game much easier.
- I've finished Super Mario World more times than I care to mention.
- Ocarina of Time I've played repeatedly. It's much better now that I don't get stuck in the Water Temple any more. It took me weeks to spot that you could go down under the water in the central tower to get that extra key...
- Quite a few GBA games, like Racing Gears, Mario Kart Super Circuit, etc.
- I'm constantly trying to beat my high score on the original version of Tetris for the old brick gameboy.  * Incidentally, is 96,240 a good score, yes or no? Please answer, I'm wondering if I'm any good.

Most of the games I've finished multiple times are the older games I remember from my childhood. I can't think of many games on the 3 current consoles I've done several times. What can I say? They just don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 7, 2009)

tatsunoko vs capcom is also one the games that i beat a lot.


----------



## realbout (Dec 16, 2009)

Diablo 2 LoD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Super Mario World
Resident Evil 4
Super Mario Land (^.^)


----------



## Xarsah16 (Dec 19, 2009)

For me, it's always been a tie between the Red Blue and Yellow Pokemon games. I beat each one of them, multiple times, and they are essentially the same games just with minor differences in each.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 19, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Games I've beaten many, many times, you ask?
> 
> - Streets Of Rage 1+2. I love these games. No better stress relief than throwing a shell-suited chav through a phone booth then smashing him in the face with an iron bar. Class.
> - The 2D sonic games, and occasionally the Sonic Adventure twins.
> ...



A quick Google led to this site. So yeah, 96k is a good score, congratz.


----------

